# Help!!  My grill won't start!!



## whitetaco02 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a Commercial Series Charr Broil gas grill that I got from Lowes a while back and I can't get the thing started now.  It has plenty of gas but it won't ignite.  I changed out the battery in the ignitor and nothing.  I press it and it doesn't do a thing.  What do I do?

I can still use it by sticking a match down there but don't feel comfortable doing that.  Thanks


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you sure the igniter is sparking? There ain't much else that can be wrong if it will start with a match. Not trying to make you look stupid, but also are you turning on the burner where the igniter is located?( assuming you have more than one burner. Sounds like it is not sparking to me. I went back and re-read your post. If it is "doing nothing" , you need a whole new igniter. Mine hasn't worked in a long time, I just use one of those long lighters, forget what they are called.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 31, 2008)

Make a trip to Lowe's and I hope you have more luck than I did! This will be the last Char-Broil This red neck will ever own. They gust don't care.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 31, 2008)

Havana Dude said:


> Are you sure the igniter is sparking? There ain't much else that can be wrong if it will start with a match. Not trying to make you look stupid, but also are you turning on the burner where the igniter is located?( assuming you have more than one burner. Sounds like it is not sparking to me. I went back and re-read your post. If it is "doing nothing" , you need a whole new igniter. Mine hasn't worked in a long time, I just use one of those long lighters, forget what they are called.




Yeah, I do everything I am supposed to.  I press it in and nothing.  It doesn't even push in anymore.

How difficult are they to replace?

Should I just get a new grill?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 31, 2008)

jkoch said:


> Make a trip to Lowe's and I hope you have more luck than I did! This will be the last Char-Broil This red neck will ever own. They gust don't give a D----.




I am thinking of going to charcoal anyways but would like to have this one for a quick meal as well.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 1, 2008)

you can replace the igniter,its not hard and they dont cost very much. buy them at lowes or home de-crap or wally world


----------



## robertyb (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been lighting mine with a long match lighter for years now.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine went out a year after I bought it as well. I just use a cheap plastic grill lighter from Wally World.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 1, 2008)

I light mine from the bottom when the ignitor goes out.  Flames go UP


----------



## dbone (Aug 1, 2008)

Where do you keep your grill ?? Is it anywhere near where it could receive moisture and have you had any rain in the past few days ? , My six burner "True Flame " acts up when moisture gets to it , try lighting it with one of those long lighters and let it burn off for a few minutes then try to ignite it again , I don't know about your Lowes but ours makes good when their product goes bad , But then again their manager is one of my best friends


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 1, 2008)

It is actually kept under my patio with a cover on it as well.  I will see what happens next time I grill.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

buy a new one and give me that old piece of junk---- really the ignitor is easy to replace-- universal ones are at wally world and work good


----------



## hoytman (Aug 1, 2008)

it is an easy repair.  disconnect the tank and remove from area. Fill grill with charcoal and light.  you get a better flavor outta yer meat too. good luck .........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2008)

Whitetaco,
Go to  www.charbroil.com/consumer/ReplacementParts.aspx
Find your model # and get a new electronic ignition kit. They are not hard to replace as usually there is just a locking nut under the "clicker". hth, Robert


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eddy M. said:


> buy a new one and give me that old piece of junk---- really the ignitor is easy to replace-- universal ones are at wally world and work good



Thanks!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 1, 2008)

hoytman said:


> it is an easy repair.  disconnect the tank and remove from area. Fill grill with charcoal and light.  you get a better flavor outta yer meat too. good luck .........




I will be getting one soon!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 1, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Whitetaco,
> Go to  www.charbroil.com/consumer/ReplacementParts.aspx
> Find your model # and get a new electronic ignition kit. They are not hard to replace as usually there is just a locking nut under the "clicker". hth, Robert



Thanks Robert!


----------



## Huntemall (Aug 3, 2008)

Check the battery in the ignitor.  It will take a AA battery.  My guess it is dead.  You should not need a whole new ignitor unless it is the kind that clicks or snaps.  If you just hold it down and it does not snap then you prolly just need a battery.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 3, 2008)

I changed out the battery and put a new one in and nothing.  I hold it down and nothing, no clicking!


----------



## nuddin (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitetaco, get a new one and I'll take the broke one. Come by the house and I'll show you how mine operates without the factory ignitor. Very safe start up process.


----------

